# A ride around Richmond and North Yorkshire Dales villages



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Took this vid yesterday when we were out on the Scooter. A ride through Gilling (just opposite us over the A66), Richmond and Ravensworth (village next one up to us over the 66, Ian Botham lives there).

Its a bit shaky as my helmet was loose for some reason and I couldnt stablise the vid either as I had the camera slightly too high and stablising cuts a bit off.

Its a bit boring but if you want to see a bit of Richmond watch from 5min in. Oh and watch out for the bike going up into Richmond about 6min in. 12mph flat out.  25% slope. Cant believe there were people swimming in the Swale which is not only the fastest flowing river in the UK but probably one of the coldest.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice Barry but I can see why you want to move to France.
It was full of people, parked cars and yellow line.!!!

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Very nice Barry but I can see why you want to move to France.
> It was full of people, parked cars and yellow line.!!!
> 
> Ray.


Yes tourist season was back in full flow yesterday in Richmond and Barnard Castle. Its never really that busy around here though, in fact Teesdale for example is a bit to me like the Aveyron region of France just without the weather. Most of it is just empty countryside, spectacular scenery with small villages every now and again. After Eden in Cumbria just over the Pennines its the least populated district in England. If I Cant live in France though I would rather be here than anywhere else in the UK.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Good video Barry,but told you o get an action camera with stabilisation! lol:wink2:

When I get a stable internet connection I will put some videos up of our ride along 
the Med,but in the Motorhome!:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I can normally stabilise it in PowerDirector Joe but I just realised today you lose a bit top and bottom. My helmet was all over the place as well, not to mention the cobbles in Richmond which knock your fillings out.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would suggest a whip round to help you move barryd, however due to the shrinkage of membership we would only get enough for the ferry.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> I would suggest a whip round to help you move barryd, however due to the shrinkage of membership we would only get enough for the ferry.:grin2::grin2:


HoHo! Are you trying to get rid of me? Its no good sending me packing to France anyway Phil as they may well just send me back again. Best wait until we see what the deal is eh? If they grant us EU Citizenship you will be the first to know and you can start the kitty going. I am sure there will be plenty wanting to chip in.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

barryd said:


> Took this vid yesterday when we were out on the Scooter. A ride through Gilling (just opposite us over the A66), Richmond and Ravensworth (village next one up to us over the 66, Ian Botham lives there).
> 
> Its a bit shaky as my helmet was loose for some reason and I couldnt stablise the vid either as I had the camera slightly too high and stablising cuts a bit off.
> 
> Its a bit boring but if you want to see a bit of Richmond watch from 5min in. Oh and watch out for the bike going up into Richmond about 6min in. 12mph flat out.  25% slope. Cant believe there were people swimming in the Swale which is not only the fastest flowing river in the UK but probably one of the coldest.


Bought my first car in '71, Ford Cortina MK2, brings back memories of traveling around Yorkshire: Skipton, Grassington, York, Harrogate and of course Ripon and Richmond, always found the castle in Richmond impressive.

At least once a year I visit the Bil who lives in Rotherham and we travel up to the Swale for a fishing weekend.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

barryd said:


> My helmet was all over the place as well,


Is your head perchance shrinking as you explain so many elementary points to those that struggle to understand - I wonder if such an effort is causing your brain to reduce in size so the helmet appears loose?

Just a thought......:grin2:

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Terrible,music was rubbish too ☺☺


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It beats a French acordion playing at a dinner and dance for the old folk here.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> It beats a French acordion playing at a dinner and dance for the old folk here.
> 
> Ray.


I dunno if thats a worse insult than Kevs.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> I dunno if thats a worse insult than Kevs.


Ah but there you go you see young Barfing one, I always like to give zero praise initially to keep you on your toesies   I though the backing track was really very good, do you know who did it 

Ackcherly how do you add a track to YT vids, I might nick that un.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ah but there you go you see young Barfing one, I always like to give zero praise initially to keep you on your toesies   I though the backing track was really very good, do you know who did it
> 
> *Ackcherly how do you add a track to YT vids*, I might nick that un.


I use PowerDirector for mine but its not free. Its dead easy though you just import the video and cut and edit it. then mute the sound and just add a sound track beneath it in the timeline. There are free versions around that do the same kind of thing like Video Pad. http://www.nchsoftware.com/videopad/

For Audio file editing I use Audacity which is also free. You can cut stuff, fade it in and out, add effects etc.


----------



## billplant (Sep 1, 2007)

I can remember swimming in the river when "I were nowt but a lad," did'nt know it was dangerous though, and of course health and safety had'nt been invented.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

billplant said:


> I can remember swimming in the river when "I were nowt but a lad," did'nt know it was dangerous though, and of course health and safety had'nt been invented.


They didnt seem bothered about health and safety on Saturday. There were a fair few kids paddling right above the water fall. It wasnt in flood but the water is always more powerful than you think. It rises really fast there as well. This is the same spot when it gets going a bit. Wheres me Kayak.


----------

